# INTPs with a different Sociotype



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi all,

Thought I'd create a thread about this, to see if it's common and to see if those who it is common for exhibit similar traits.

Well I'll crack on.
I relate to the INTP description on MBTI pretty well minus a few things like ability to spend long amounts of time alone. 
However, I took the extended socionics test and came out with ILE-1Ti (ENTp)

Is this common for INTPs? Does it suggest mbti INTP with certain characteristics and preferences aside from the archetypal INTP. Socionics is something new to me and I found the description surprisingly accurate. I thought the picture task was a pretty good addition, especially for those who don't know themselves well. I imagine people with a weak Fi function and high Ne will see aspects of both sides to the question within themselves and find it difficult to determine which way they sway mostly.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

UndercoverInstigator said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thought I'd create a thread about this, to see if it's common and to see if those who it is common for exhibit similar traits.
> 
> ...



Maybe your lack of ability to stay alone for long amounts of time has to do with the speed that you process things. Do you have sufficient stimulation to occupy you when alone?


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

tangosthenes said:


> Maybe your lack of ability to stay alone for long amounts of time has to do with the speed that you process things. Do you have sufficient stimulation to occupy you when alone?


I don't have sufficient stimulation I don't think but I try and do about 2 or 3 things at once or else I'll get distracted. I also lean back on my chair, bounce around on the seat and other stuff. I would say I process things quite quickly.

In a social situation with someone I'm not too close with for instance, I'll think of multiple ways to interpret what was said and how to respond but I'd cock up my response. I'm not entirely comfortable in those situations though I admit


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Don't rely on test results and descriptions. Study the system.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> Don't rely on test results and descriptions. Study the system.


Yeah I decided to do a little more research. My result is in my signature


----------

